# Blackberries or Black Raspberries?



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

Both grow in abundance around here but is there any way to tell the difference? Do both grow on a thorny plant?


----------



## LaineR (Jun 18, 2008)

Little late to get a reply but the difference is simple. Blackberries are solid on the inside where as black raspberries are hollow on the inside just like a red raspberry. Black raspberries are a little less juicy IMO than blackberries but I love both.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 19, 2008)

Geez, that only took just over three years to get a response, LOL! But hey, at least now I know the difference! Hehe


----------

